# Other Languages > jQuery >  Browser tab index

## nmaccari

I am hoping that jQuery or Javascript has a way to know which browser tab index is being used in IE8.  So, for example if the user has three tabs opened up on Internet Explorer then I want to know which tab is being used. 

Any suggestions?  Thanks.

----------


## Lightning

This can't be done since most browsers have a different process for each tab

----------


## kred

I believe that it can be done via element.tabIndex. You'll find more information here: weba11y.com/blog/2009/07/02/more-fun-with-the-tabindex-attribute/

----------

